# Stick'um Up?



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So I got the show off bands and also with it the Stick'em Up topknot hairspray/glue thingy that comes with an applicator....Says "No more stray hairs!" I have no idea how to use this. Does anyone have this? Do I put this on and then do the topknot, or do the topknot and then before it falls apart apply the liquid? Is this bad for the hair or can I use it all the time? TIA!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I was wondering about this product too. When you figure it out, tell me if you like it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's nice for a picture session but it's really made for the showring. It makes the hair stiff and sort of glues it
together to keep stray ends from popping out or falling down. It has to be washed out after the ring as you 
cannot really brush thru it without breaking hair. 
I wouldn't suggest it for everyday use.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks so much- I thought you would know!

Wait, so is there anything i can get to keep his hairs in the topknot that I can brush through later?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Stacy on here said you can use a little human hairspray....do they make like...a baby hairspray/gel or one for young kids that might be a little safer?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 18 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793242


> Thanks so much- I thought you would know!
> 
> Wait, so is there anything i can get to keep his hairs in the topknot that I can brush through later?[/B]


Gigi's little hairs on her topknot drive me crazy. I use Kolestrol hair creme, its okay, but would like another.
A couple people on the forum use this and like it.
I've asked show breeders what they use, and a lot say Cindra Sculpting gel. Don't buy Cindra as it drys the scalp and must be washed out. 
Chris and Manny(Chrisman) use these products: Got2B Spiked Up Styling Gel 
VO5 Extreme Style Hair Spray


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 18 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793340


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 18 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793242





> Thanks so much- I thought you would know!
> 
> Wait, so is there anything i can get to keep his hairs in the topknot that I can brush through later?[/B]


Gigi's little hairs on her topknot drive me crazy. I use Kolestrol hair creme, its okay, but would like another.
A couple people on the forum use this and like it.
I've asked show breeders what they use, and a lot say Cindra Sculpting gel. Don't buy Cindra as it drys the scalp and must be washed out. 
Chris and Manny(Chrisman) use these products: Got2B Spiked Up Styling Gel 
VO5 Extreme Style Hair Spray
[/B][/QUOTE]

personally, i like Cindra when doing topknots (for the show ring) it gives it body without being too stiff and I find I can brush it out easier than other products, so in the end, less hair damage. Since I don't rub it into the scalp, not seeing the problem. Day to day, i don't use anything except some Vellus satin creame or Kolesterol. 

I usually use whatever hairspray I can find in my grooming bag, spray it on my finger and rub it on the poof that needs the stray hairs cleaned up. it's not for every day.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

For everyday I use Kolestral and I just recently bought some Vellus Satin Cream. Both products are more like a condition than a gel. Personally, I wouldn't use a gel for everyday as I think it would dry out the top knot hair and cause breakage. I also use tiny snap clips from target to keep hair out of their faces.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jun 18 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793350


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 18 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793340





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 18 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793242





> Thanks so much- I thought you would know!
> 
> Wait, so is there anything i can get to keep his hairs in the topknot that I can brush through later?[/B]


Gigi's little hairs on her topknot drive me crazy. I use Kolestrol hair creme, its okay, but would like another.
A couple people on the forum use this and like it.
I've asked show breeders what they use, and a lot say Cindra Sculpting gel. Don't buy Cindra as it drys the scalp and must be washed out. 
Chris and Manny(Chrisman) use these products: Got2B Spiked Up Styling Gel 
VO5 Extreme Style Hair Spray
[/B][/QUOTE]

personally, i like Cindra when doing topknots (for the show ring) it gives it body without being too stiff and I find I can brush it out easier than other products, so in the end, less hair damage. Since I don't rub it into the scalp, not seeing the problem. Day to day, i don't use anything except some Vellus satin creame or Kolesterol. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry, I meant dry the coat, not scalp. LOL Stacy, could we use Cindra gel for everyday use? I know it's good for show dogs. A breeder told me, "You must wash out all the gel or it can dry out a coat and break coat."


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 18 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793363


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jun 18 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793350





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 18 2009, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793340





> QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 18 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793242





> Thanks so much- I thought you would know!
> 
> Wait, so is there anything i can get to keep his hairs in the topknot that I can brush through later?[/B]


Gigi's little hairs on her topknot drive me crazy. I use Kolestrol hair creme, its okay, but would like another.
A couple people on the forum use this and like it.
I've asked show breeders what they use, and a lot say Cindra Sculpting gel. Don't buy Cindra as it drys the scalp and must be washed out. 
Chris and Manny(Chrisman) use these products: Got2B Spiked Up Styling Gel 
VO5 Extreme Style Hair Spray
[/B][/QUOTE]

personally, i like Cindra when doing topknots (for the show ring) it gives it body without being too stiff and I find I can brush it out easier than other products, so in the end, less hair damage. Since I don't rub it into the scalp, not seeing the problem. Day to day, i don't use anything except some Vellus satin creame or Kolesterol. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm sorry, I meant dry the coat, not scalp. LOL Stacy, could we use Cindra gel for everyday use? I know it's good for show dogs. A breeder told me, "You must wash out all the gel or it can dry out a coat and break coat."
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hee! Glad you clarified that one, LOL. Personally, I don't see any reason to use Cindra gel to make a 'perfect' topknot every day but hey, go for it, LOL. All my daily topknots are 'maintainence' topknots, so I don't do anything fancy with them, just band the hair up. I dont' wash it out directly after shows but it sure couldn't hurt. i just brush though it gently and I like it because it brushes out easy. Am I doing it the right way? not sure but it works for me, LOL. I find it good for show topknots because I don't have to tease the hair as much, so there is less coat damage there. I like the Cindra better than the #1 all systems one you posted the link for - it seems to work better. For me, anyway.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I use Petsilk Topknot gel on Rylie almost every day. It's a tacky substance. I comb his hair up into a topknot and then apply some of the gel, comb through once and then put in the band. This gel holds fly-aways really well and it dries and doesn't get hard or anything. I use it every day and it doesn't make his hair oily or hard. It smells really good too. I really recommend it for every day use.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Im glad you asked this because we are still growing out hunter's "bangs" and they are at the point where they are too short for the band but long enough that you can't see his beautiful eyes. I thought about the little clips but I would need too many as the bangs go from the corner of one eye to the other. I can't wait to see what comes out as the favorite everyday solution!


----------

